# Please send email to support for a change in forfeiting blocks policy



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

We all know that after last 2 app updates its really tricky to identify/distinguish the blocks for today or tomorrow. Lots of people making mistakes and getting strikes on their account. It is requested that if large number of people send them the feedback for adding background color and a grace period for forfeiting the block it will be much much easier. Here are 2 suggestion which are recommended but you can write your own. One suggestion is precautionary and other one is to fix the problem after you have picked up the block by mistake.

by *FlexDriver*
I suggested them to pick a color like for example all the offers/blocks for same day have background of Green color and Blue color for next day. It will definitely help before we pick anything.

by *SomeChick82*
1) Allow us a grace period of 30 seconds or a minute after accepting in which a forfeit won't be held against you?.. Or allow us to turn off same day blocks.
2) The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes
*
Support email
[email protected]

After sending the email please mention here in this thread too so that more people will get motivated
If you want to add anything else please mention below and I will be more than happy to add in OP.
TIA
FlexDriver*


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Young ST said:


> this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-194#post-1670666


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-194#post-1670666
> It happens when you forget to take your pill, take the pill before you start pulling your own teeth and hair! Just click above and it will cool you down.


Is this ticketmaster? or a third world country where people cant be patient nor read? You need to take a chill pill you get away with way to much flaming!



Young ST said:


> this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


EXACTLY


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Because at my warehouse, if you take the time to read, you're too slow and just missed getting a block.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Young ST said:


> this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


Blocks disappear from your screen if you do not grab the moment you see them. I don't understand what the problem is. This is a reasonable request. I received a customer expectation report because this happened to me. I dropped it seconds after. There should definitely be at least a minute grace period


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> Is this ticketmaster? or a third world country where people cant be patient nor read? You need to take a chill pill you get away with way to much flaming!
> 
> EXACTLY


This will improve the app, and the risk of you being penalized for accidentally grabbing a last minute same day block you are too far away to arrive for. At my warehouse, drops are random so it sometimes seems as though they are next day. If you don't act immediately, it disappears. It happens to everyone.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Blocks disappear from your screen if you do not grab the moment you see them. I don't understand what the problem is. This is a reasonable request. I received a customer expectation report because this happened to me. I dropped it seconds after. There should definitely be at least a minute grace period


The problem is some people comes here on this forum just to thread crap and get peoples attention by giving stupid remarks.* If this thread is worth nothing why Mods make that thread "pinned"??*


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Young ST said:


> this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


Yeah, I will not be emailing because I specifically look at the block before I accept them but I am not in a market where if you double check the time you lose the block. I can imagine it would be frustrating to lose a block because you didnt click accept quick enough...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, I will not be emailing because I specifically look at the block before I accept them but I am not in a market where if you double check the time you lose the block. I can imagine it would be frustrating to lose a block because you didnt click accept quick enough...


So basically you are only worried about yourself, you do not want help other people who are suffering because of this trouble. That's sad! you seems pretty helpful out there!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> So basically you are only worried about yourself, you do not want help other people who are suffering because of this trouble. That's sad! you seems pretty helpful out there!


Thats not it, I just sympathize with those who look at their block before accepting. Dont forget they are getting screwed too


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I honestly just think it would improve the app. 1 minute grace period isn't much to ask for.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wanna know what Amazon told me via e-mail? When I accidentally click the block I forfeited the block 20 hours ahead and they said I didn't do it. They told me that I should read carefully what block and what day is it for before accepting any blocks. So that kind of contradicts the petition of this email. When they're just going to give you the runaround for this



FlexDriver said:


> The problem is some people comes here on this forum just to thread crap and get peoples attention by giving stupid remarks.* If this thread is worth nothing why Mods make that thread "pinned"??*


Because maybe the mod agreed with your solution maybe they think it's good or youre an acquaintance? been here long? that's a mod but the most of the people on this thread disagree with it. And that's why it's a forum on the internet for people to post flex "crap"


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> Because maybe the mod agreed with your solution maybe they think it's good or youre an acquaintance? been here long? that's a mod but the most of the people on this thread disagree with it. And that's why it's a forum on the internet for people to post flex "crap"


Hello. The reason this thread is temporarily pinned is because it appears to be important information that's relevant to your job. None of the moderators here work Flex, so we take suggestions based on your knowledge of it. There's no need for anyone to get confrontational here, as the intention is only to help other members. Constructive criticism however, is always welcome. Thank you.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Young ST said:


> this is dumb...... look before you press a button... r u little kids?! wtf


100! Seriously look before you accept. What's so hard about that? At my warehouse you must accept immediately as well. Just get faster.

Also if they actually went through with a grace period I guarantee you you will never get another block. No one will hesitate. 1000 other drivers will now pounce without reading as well making it that much harder.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I am surprised how many people would be opposed to a simple, beneficial change. There's absolutely no negative exchange, just an added failsafe. 

You may have a process that works for you, depending on your warehouse.. Well, clearly, this isn't the case for OP. Just because it hasn't happened to you directly, yet, doesn't mean it's not an issue for some of us. Drivers should not be penalized for an honest mistake, a mistake realized in a matter of seconds. 

I don't believe this would affect hoarding blocks, or prevent other drivers from getting blocks. If you cancel after 1 minute, within the 45 minute period before the block starts, you'll still be penalized.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

jade88 said:


> 100! Seriously look before you accept. What's so hard about that? At my warehouse you must accept immediately as well. Just get faster.
> 
> Also if they actually went through with a grace period I guarantee you you will never get another block. No one will hesitate. 1000 other drivers will now pounce without reading as well making it that much harder.


I disagree, it's already like that. The only difference is that people get penalized when they realize it starts in 40 minutes and they are an hour away in traffic.

That also explains last minute blocks, some people try to make it and realize it's impossible. Once I caught a 5p.m. at 4:55p.m. I was aware of the time, and I was luckily down the street. I'm just saying, it's something I've heard multiple people say at my warehouse.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

At my warehouse lately, when drivers accidentally accept a block that they can't make it to in time, they just go ahead and check in en route and get to the warehouse whenever they get therenough. the way they justify it is they are either going to get in trouble for forfeiting the block. Or they're going to get there late, the dispatcher was going to need them anyway, and they will get paid

Personally, I wouldn't take the risk in doing this. Sounds like a good way to get deactivated. But I understand the logic


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I also think personally it would hurt drivers if one holds it they wont see it...give up then someone else gets it if they drop it. its kind if unfair imop and amazon doesnt even listen to requests if they did things would had gotten better long ago. No accidental penalties


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

how about the app not offering us anything that we can't make it to in time... The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> how about the app not offering us anything that we can't make it to in time... The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes


That makes sense, but that would require hell gps map revamp.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> At my warehouse lately, when drivers accidentally accept a block that they can't make it to in time, they just go ahead and check in en route and get to the warehouse whenever they get therenough. the way they justify it is they are either going to get in trouble for forfeiting the block. Or they're going to get there late, the dispatcher was going to need them anyway, and they will get paid
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take the risk in doing this. Sounds like a good way to get deactivated. But I understand the logic


if you're a couple minutes late, this can save you. I've seen people arrive late and still take their block, too. It's their time, ultimately


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> how about the app not offering us anything that we can't make it to in time... The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes


The thing is, Amazon is not going to go out of their way to track thousands of drivers on the app because we're too lazy to read the info first. At my warehouse it's very competitive and you have to accept right away. But personally I have still managed to get my blocks. So maybe I can't relate in that. But I just don't see why people can't read before accepting. If I can do it, I feel like others can too.

If I see an offer that is starting in 5 minutes I simply do not accept.

Good luck to you all though.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> At my warehouse lately, when drivers accidentally accept a block that they can't make it to in time, they just go ahead and check in en route and get to the warehouse whenever they get therenough. the way they justify it is they are either going to get in trouble for forfeiting the block. Or they're going to get there late, the dispatcher was going to need them anyway, and they will get paid
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take the risk in doing this. Sounds like a good way to get deactivated. But I understand the logic


Wow that sounds really bad. I know at my warehouse if you get there any later than 5 minutes after your block starts they won't let you work.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

jade88 said:


> The thing is, Amazon is not going to go out of their way to track thousands of drivers on the app because we're too lazy to read the info.


They already have the capability to know where we are. If you remember on the old app before this update, every time you went to accept a block, it zeroed in on exactly where you were


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

The new version of the app says both the day of the week the block is for and the date. I think that is plenty sufficient and if you can't properly identify when the block is you probably shouldn't be qualified to deliver packages.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> how about the app not offering us anything that we can't make it to in time... The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes


you sir are a genius...It should be location based like PM/DD/Uber. or at least close if its a shift starting soon


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> how about the app not offering us anything that we can't make it to in time... The app knows where we are when we signed in. So don't offer something when the station is 40 minutes out and the block starts in 5 minutes


Bravo! that is called excellent brain storming. Keep it up.
Edit: I am adding this one in OP with your permission.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Sweitzeram said:


> The new version of the app says both the day of the week the block is for and the date. I think that is plenty sufficient and if you can't properly identify when the block is you probably shouldn't be qualified to deliver packages.


Here we go again using preconceived notion to draw out conclusions. After nothing but a white screen all day, when a unicorn appears, reaction can be twitchy. Instinct is to grab it and think later. Adding a 30 second - 1 minute grace period wouldn't hurt anyone. but I know some of you guys are "professionals" out there, so don't use it if they make the change.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Here we go again using preconceived notion to draw out conclusions. After nothing but a white screen all day, when a unicorn appears, reaction can be twitchy. Instinct is to grab it and think later. Adding a 30 second - 1 minute grace period wouldn't hurt anyone. but I know some of you guys are "professionals" out there, so don't use it if they make the change.


Good one!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jade88 said:


> Wow that sounds really bad. I know at my warehouse if you get there any later than 5 minutes after your block starts they won't let you work.


My warehouse is too disorganized for that. When you show up you are assigned to a dock simply by telling the guard you do flex. Park your car, someone comes up and takes your name. Unless it was an offer or you got it the night before your name isnt on the list so you write your name down. They usually dont even ask what time your block was.

The only people I have seen get in trouble are the people who dont sign in before the app kicks them out and even then, most blue vest are nice and sign them in anyway.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just a reminder. there is a big difference in prime now and logistics


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My warehouse is too disorganized for that. When you show up you are assigned to a dock simply by telling the guard you do flex. Park your car, someone comes up and takes your name. Unless it was an offer or you got it the night before your name isnt on the list so you write your name down. They usually dont even ask what time your block was.
> 
> The only people I have seen get in trouble are the people who dont sign in before the app kicks them out and even then, most blue vest are nice and sign them in anyway.





SomeChick82 said:


> Just a reminder. there is a big difference in prime now and logistics


I work for Prime Now so yeah I think it is different for my warehouse.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I disagree, it's already like that. The only difference is that people get penalized when they realize it starts in 40 minutes and they are an hour away in traffic.
> 
> That also explains last minute blocks, some people try to make it and realize it's impossible. Once I caught a 5p.m. at 4:55p.m. I was aware of the time, and I was luckily down the street. I'm just saying, it's something I've heard multiple people say at my warehouse.


For sure about this, I just got an email from flex for missing yesterday's morning block. Which I was checking for next day's block at 10:29am. Accepted the block as I saw it. But it happened to be a 10:30am block same day. WTF! 
Called support and forfeit it right away. Still get the damn email.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jade88 said:


> I work for Prime Now so yeah I think it is different for my warehouse.


Ahh makes total sense.



SomeChick82 said:


> Just a reminder. there is a big difference in prime now and logistics


Bingo


----------

